# Mailing photo prints



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I plan to mail a bunch of holiday cards this year (I think it will be nice to write them by hand) and thought it might be nice to use some of my own photos instead of these expensive and awful Christmas cards.

I'm thinking of the 4x6 or 5x7 photo prints you get from Superstore or London Drugs Photolab

Does anyone know if Canada Post will accept a 5x7 photo print on its own, _without_ an envelope? Kind of like a postcard, where the glossy photo is on one side, and the other side has the address, stamp, and message.

I found this guide: does this look right for Canada?

The alternative is to put it in an envelope, but why not skip the envelope and save some cents? We're in a recession after all, and I think it will look more unique and interesting anyway.


----------



## Retired Peasant (Apr 22, 2013)

I don't see why not. Caanda Post's website talks about it...part way down on this page
Write here. Write now. | Canada Post


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

james4beach said:


> I plan to mail a bunch of holiday cards this year (I think it will be nice to write them by hand) and thought it might be nice to use some of my own photos instead of these expensive and awful Christmas cards.
> 
> I'm thinking of the 4x6 or 5x7 photo prints you get from Superstore or London Drugs Photolab
> 
> ...


 ... I would want to put my card in an envelope given they're your photos (aka private). If you need envelopes, pm me and I'll send you some .. got a shoe box (or 2) of them, collected over the years from Boxing Day sales, gifts from charities, etc.

I used to send Christmas cards the old-fashioned way to customers, acquaintances, friends, and relatives but it's no longer considered in vogue with the invent of email, cellphone, etc. (yawn). 

Positive side(s) of that (for me) is lots of postage costs saved and some trees but mostly a ton of time saved from having to write them. However, close family stills get the old-fashioned hand-written card.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Retired Peasant said:


> I don't see why not. Caanda Post's website talks about it...part way down on this page
> Write here. Write now. | Canada Post


Thanks, I was not able to find this when I looked for it.



Beaver101 said:


> ... I would want to put my card in an envelope given they're your photos (aka private). If you need envelopes, pm me and I'll send you some .. got a shoe box (or 2) of them, collected over the years from Boxing Day sales, gifts from charities, etc.


Thanks for the offer but it's OK, my photos are scenery and not private.


----------



## Ponderling (Mar 1, 2013)

I used to do a post card exchange with other photographers, and yes, you can mail just pictures. But then be prepared for some postal services to put a sticker on the front picture side so the machinery can print and read the sorting/routing codes. The size to mail is defined by the sending service requirements. 

It ws a lot of fun - something other than bills and flyers - to look forward to the mail -imagine that.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Ponderling said:


> I used to do a post card exchange with other photographers, and yes, you can mail just pictures. But then be prepared for some postal services to put a sticker on the front picture side so the machinery can print and read the sorting/routing codes. The size to mail is defined by the sending service requirements.
> 
> It ws a lot of fun - something other than bills and flyers - to look forward to the mail -imagine that.


That sounds fun. I ended up putting my photo into a regular envelope to protect it a bit.

But I think it would be nice to start exchanging photo prints with friends. The sticker isn't a big deal... and I do expect it to get banged up a bit.


----------

